# Sand Perch



## Orion (Jul 24, 2011)

I bought Orion a sand perch yesterday. The package said it is supposed to keep your birds nails trimmed and, since it has different widths up and down it, exercise his feet. To get him used to it I put one of his new toys I got hanging over it so he will go on the perch. He won't go on the perch voluntarily and when I put him on the perch he seems like he is sliding off. Which is weird since is like sandpaper. Then he immediately goes to the cage and climbs off. So my question is, do these sand perches hurt his feet? Should I just take it out? I dont want to hurt him. I am a new owner so I worry alot. Any feedback or experiences with these type of perches would be appreciated. Thanks -Anthony


----------



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

I know for Bailey she doesnt mind the sandy perches. She wont sit there for hours but she will use it to trim her beak sometimes. When you have sandy perches you always want to be careful because they can cause sores on your birdies foot. I personally have never had this happen to Bailey. Now the problem may be that he just needs time to get used to the new perch. Anything new is strange to a bird. Give him some time. He may come around.


----------



## Orion (Jul 24, 2011)

Ok, will do. Thanks for the info and advice.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

The sand perches will hurt their feet


----------



## casualrepartee (Apr 28, 2011)

they can hurt them, yep. I'm not sure they really file down the nails anyway. I do have a flat corner perch that has a lightly rough texture to it, but that's where hemingway sleeps, so it doesn't bother him in the slightest! Both are cement though, not sand paper.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah sandpaper is known to leave nasty sores and it does not file down the nails. just the feet as birds dont stand on their toenails. keep an eye out for sores or irritation if you choose to use them and i would not make them a main perch. and i would have only one if that with other perches.


----------



## Orion (Jul 24, 2011)

It's definitely not a main perch. I only got it so it would keep his nails trimmed. I have trimmed his nails twice and he gets very agitated when I put the towel over him. So I was just trying to find an easier way for me and him. On a side note, he is actually taking a liking to it. I see him on there once in while playing with the toy I hung over it and he even sharpens his beak with it. I will keep a close watch for sores on his feet and if they appear I will get rid of it.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

an easier way to keep the nails from overgrowing is actually natural tree branches 

sand perches do not trim nails


----------



## Orion (Jul 24, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> an easier way to keep the nails from overgrowing is actually natural tree branches
> 
> sand perches do not trim nails


I have a nice natural wood perch in his cage.(see pic) I couldn't believe how perfect it was when I saw it but, he is on that everyday and it doesn't seem to keep them trim. Maybe it's not thick enough?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the nails will still be sharp, but it will help keep them from overgrowing. in all reality, if you dont want them sharp, you will most likely have to trim them yourself. every 2 weeks at tops, no longer.


----------



## casualrepartee (Apr 28, 2011)

question: (and I'm sorry, I don't mean to bogart the post):

1) general consensus is that sand paper is out, but what about cement?
2) while trimming the nails every two weeks to keep them from getting sharp is effective, is it really necessary?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

1, cement i heard is just as bad. personally, i wont use either but im paranoid.

2, not really, as perching on proper perches should prevent the nails from over growing, but if you dont like birdy scratches, its advisable to trim the nails lol


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

I would go along with Dally Tsuka on this!
While my fids are sitting their nails are not touching anything.
Only when they are climbing around do they use tier nails.
I will not use sand or cement, it is not natural to them.
I also beleive it can cause foot sores. plus if they are ingesting sharp sand it may not be good for them.
I find my fids nails are good and I never trim.
But again as Dally Tuska says if you do not like scratches from the feet you can trim regular. Just trim the very end off. I also think it less damaging to use the correct bird nail clippers than the human ones, as the human one tend to crush the nail and culd damage the quick.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

With perches variety is best  Spike has a sandy perch http://www.sandyperch.com/products/orig_perch.html and a safety pumice perch http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B000256DYA/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=284507&s=kitchen They are lower in his cage so he does not use them as much as the higher perches. I keep an eye on his feet aswell. If Spike did not have such a large cage I would only have one sandy perch in it. The sand paper covers are really bad for their feet, so stay away from those.


----------



## casualrepartee (Apr 28, 2011)

ok thanks guys. Hemingway loves his flat perch for sleeping, but obviously the goal is to go au naturale with regard to perches sooner rather than later. He'll be disappointed I'm taking away his blue bed


----------

